# Bowling Pin Shooting



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

After several trips to the range practicing on paper targets, my CZ Sp01 was very accurate and boring..That thing shoots bulls eye at 15 yards easy and effortlessly..So after I built up enough confidence I decided to raise the bar and do some exciting shooting, just to test the water and see how I fit with a group of shooters. so I participated a bowling pin shooting session ..Boy oh Boy..!! That was really something..I have never had so much fun since I was a kid. I ranked really good in the group I participated with..My rule was to shoot slow but for sure I knocked all 5 pins with 7 - 10 rounds..Other people who were shooting fast had to reload and lost time on reloading the second mag..I was shooting slowly but definitely (even though my CZ Sp01 has a capacity of 19 +1 ) but I finishing my table with 10 rounds max..I felt so proud, and I can't wait till next shooting session.

Try it out Guys, it is so much fun..


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Any Ideas out there for an outdoor shooting game...As you know by now, I have been shooting for a month and one week by now, and can't wait till the spring to look out for outdoors clubs and shooting ranges..I just discovered a passion for shooting..So Any ideas to look around for an outdoor shooting activity will be appreciated.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

jimmy said:


> Any Ideas out there for an outdoor shooting game...As you know by now, I have been shooting for a month and one week by now, and can't wait till it is spring in MIchigan to look out for outdoors clubs and shooting ranges..I just discovered a passion for shooting..So Any ideas to look around for an outdoor shooting activity will be appreciated.


Might check with some of the indoor ranges in your area. There is one I frequent here that has a quasi IDPA shoot during the week. Punching holes in paper, bowling pins, steel plate pinwheel, etc. There might be something around you. Google and see what you come up with. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I came up with my own practicing method for the next bowling pin mach..I printed a 70% scale bowling pins on 8.5x11 sheets and I stapled them on a card board in the range at 15 yards..I stapled 3 vertical ones sisde by side and two inclined (see picture below for the explained pattern)









here is one of the 8.5x11 sheet pins after shot by a Beretta 92FS


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

My local range holds pin shoots twice a month, one is for centerfire and the other is for rimfire (just use the pin tops). You're correct that these are about as much fun as you can have with a firearm and I haven't missed one in over a year. 

Our centerfire matches are dominated by 1911s (that's what I shoot) and it's been a long time since anything besides a .45 has placed. I shot a Sig .40 at one just for a change of pace and while I finished 3rd, I missed shooting my .45 for sure. I highly recommend these to anyone looking to improve their quick reaction shooting...


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

My local private range, has pin match weekly at 6:30 i been wanting to go and atleast watch one first.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Being new I am usually at the pistol range alone. I guess the summer heat in Arkansas drives everyone to do something else. When going to the shed to get my targets I noticed the set of bowling pins, but honestly didn't know what they were for. Thanks for the enlightenment.:mrgreen:


----------

